# A4 Shirts?



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello all!

I am looking for a wholesaler for A4 100% poly shirts. Does anyone use them?

Thanks,

P


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Why not just order from A4 direct?


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

That's what I would like to do... I can't seem to find their site on Google.

P


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

A4.com  Good luck!


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks you!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Phil
Did you ever order any A4 shirts ?
If so how do you like them ? How are you printing on them ? Screening or dye ?
Thinking of ordering a few.

Thanks
Mark


----------

